# Smooth Moves vs Wave Pro



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Getting old sucks! I have spent most of the winter nursing a sore back, and I am now considering some sort of a suspension system in my Skeeter. Was wondering what everyone's thoughts are on these 2 systems. I don't have any direct experience with the Wave Pro system, but hear good things about them. I have run the Smooth Moves in the past and they seem to want to launch me out of them, maybe I didn't have them set correctly. But, I hear that complaint about them regularly. The Wave Pros seem to be another $400 more than the Smooth Moves.


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

Check out the Air Waves, very high quality. Call around, you can do much better than MSRP. Give ClearH20 tackle in Michigan a call.


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

In my opinion if the smooth moves werent already on my boat id be checking out other products.


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

I am watching this thread as well. I have rode in the smooth moves and liked the ride overall but hit o e wave and experienced the ejection feeling. Buying the other options are not only more expensive but I do not know anyone with direct experience.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I just put a set of Smooth Moves in my boat but haven't had it on the water yet. This thread makes me want to start out with a softer/lower weight setting initially. I don't like the thought of the seat 'bottoming out' if the base runs out of travel, but it sounds like the lack of rebound damping has made some guys feel like someone hit the ejection button. The Air Waves look really trick (checked them out @ Novi) but the price point pushed them out of my budget. Mike


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

Well im a big fella and the smooth moves do tend to bottom out but it helps if i cushion the ride with my legs if that makes any sense.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

I have pretty well decided to go with the Air Wave pedestal. Waiting on a couple of questions to be answered, and depending on answers I will pull the trigger. I like the fact that the pedestals are valved to control the up portion of the pedestal stroke, so no ejection feeling. Also, they are rated to 395lbs. Yea they are more expensive, but all I had to do was look around my boat at all the other equipment. I also realized that there is a reason I work my ass off, to have the best equipment. I am working with Brian at Erie Marine.


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

Keep us posted on your thoughts after a few rides. I would really appreciate a review from someone who has ran in both!


----------



## ekriet9 (Mar 25, 2013)

I put trim tabs and wave pro seat pedestals on this winter. I can’t wait to get the boat out and see the difference.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

I will give a report. Brian told me about 2 weeks. Should have them before first Erie trip. The video makes it look pretty simple to install.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, finally got out. I got the Air Wave pedestals in, and before I could install them in my WX2060, I fell into a sweet deal on WX2190! So I just got the boat rigged and took it out for the first time yesterday, out of Huron. It was a pretty choppy 1-3', and all I can say is WOW. These seats are hands down the best seats I have ever been in. Took my wife with me yesterday. These are Mrs. Hogg approved. First good wave we went up and came down on the back side, I looked at her and saw her brace for it, and nothing. No jar, no ejection feeling, just nothing. You could feel the seat go down a little, and then nothing. These things are awesome, worth every penny.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Late to the game but I second your "WOW" on the wave pro. I took mine out for the first time yesterday and my first thought was also WOW. I wish I had installed them much sooner.


----------



## Fishman2025 (Aug 14, 2009)

Fishhogg. Did you go with the wave pro that you originally said or the airwave in post #11.
Thanks
Researching this myself.


----------



## ekriet9 (Mar 25, 2013)

I put wave pros on this winter along with trim tabs. The ride is totally different. I have a 19’ Lund 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Fishman2025 said:


> Fishhogg. Did you go with the wave pro that you originally said or the airwave in post #11.
> Thanks
> Researching this myself.


Air Waves. Just couldn't get excited about the Wave Pro the more I looked at them. Just me, no real reason. Bought my Air Waves thru Erie Marine. Talk to Brian or Mike.


----------

